# Space Wolves, Ginger/Red hair



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

any good tips for painting Ginger/Red hair? ive had a couple of failed attempts for my space wolves, any recommendations?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The most satisfying way of painting any hair is snakebite leather, ogryn flesh wash and then dry brushed with bleached bone. that gives you a nice blondy colours. 

there ws an article in White Dwarf (358) that goes:
Step 1: Bestial Brown, layered with Blazing Orange
Step 2: Two washes of Ogryn Flesh wash, highlighted with Dwarf Flesh
Step 3: Highlight with Bleached Bone then glazed with Baal Red. 

in the same issue they also use:
Step 1: basecoat Vermin Brown
Step 2: highlight Blazing Orange
Step 3: highlight with a 50/50 mix of Blazing Orange/Skull White

Both look pretty good

Rev


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks chief, i think i tried it too slap dash, (if i remember rightly) i went straight on with the blashing orange, used a was of some description, then drybrushed some brown then final highlight of orange, came out farrrr to ginger, (not as ginger as my girlfriend who would kill me for that :wink


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha. good job she's probably not reading this...

no, i remember ages ago going straight to orange and thinking it looked more Manga than Celtic. I stick to the blondy/brown colour i mentioned now which looks pretty realistic. 

Good luck. post us some pics so we can see.

Rev


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah will do, and yes she hates all things GW  calls me a geek and all that crap, but y'know she loves me anyway after 4 years of me umming and aaahing about starting up my 40k and general warhammer again.

anyway back to the painting...

ive got next week off work so hopefully will give me a chance to finish all my WIP stuff and get pics on here for all to see!


----------

